# The Secret Jornal of Salazar Bes



## Cyclops (Jun 9, 2003)

This will be a first person acct for my human sorcerer Anton Domine', aka Salazar Bes. But first things first. Here is the background for the main actor (as required by my DM).
Since this is a first person acct, it may not be as accurate as an omniscient 3rd person story, but 'Ce la Vie.'

200 years ago an enterprising Calimshan sorceress, Talani Bes, discovered a portal to Sigl in her own tower. She began to explore the planes and encountered a charismatic Efreeti prince. They had an affair, but as is the way with efreet, he left her. But not before she saw the Efteeti City in the plane of fire, and learned its corresponding portal from Sigl. Since she was a Cale, her mercantile mind began to work; this encounter was an opportunity for trade! She left for home unaware she was pregnant with a Fire Gensai child. (please note, this is a forebear. My hero is human!)

Thus the Fires of Kossuth trading company was born. Since then it has grown into a huge conglomerate, and it is one of the few companies unafraid to trade with the efreet. The Bes family now is over 150 strong, and includes a number of fire gensai (family) in its ranks. The company is friendly with all sorts of scurvy races, and trades with Thay, the drow in the abandoned elven forest to the north, and pirates in the Sea of Swords. All this activity hides the true trading wealth of the Bes family, inter-planar trading. Anywhere there is a gate, the family will likely have an office and a warehouse. But the big money maker is the inter-planar slave trade. The efreet are the Bes family’s best customers. A major portion of revenue comes from slavery. The family even uses vast slave plantations deep on the plane of Neutrality/Concordant Opposition (deep is the operative word, they don’t want their evil driving their plantation into an infernal plane…).

Salazar Bes worked in the Sigl warehouse, traveling back and forth via gates. Like the family patron, he was a sorcerer. The Bloodline of Fire runs in his veins; his father a Genasi, and his mother human. He grew up in the decadent, ruthless lifestyle of his family. But life is dangerous in Sigl. It’s the City of Doors, yes. But Sigl is also the City of Ideas, dangerous ideas. Salazar took to listening to the endless debates of the city, and one debate took on the issue of slavery. He was enthralled with a deva who spoke that no man should be another’s property. Salazar made the mistake of speaking these blasphemous ideas with family. He was beaten and banished to the Faerun Sembian holdings (far from the comforts of home) where he was to prove his loyalty. 

But fate again brought the issue of slavery to Salazar Bes. The lowly warehouses he oversaw was used as a cover for slave taking from Cormyr. Conveniently located near the border, the houses had another gate to Sigl. The Bes family hated the Cormyian monarchy, for refusing to do business with them. (Cormyr doesn’t trade with known slavers) So armed parties raided into Cormyr, taking slaves for the efreet.

This was a crisis of faith for young Salazar. What was he to do? He knew the deva was good, and it’s words were true. But if he did what he wanted to do, he could be outcast from his family, and a traitor and exile at least from his homeland. 

Salazar crossed the border and met with the War Wizards of Cormyr. He allowed himself to be magically interrogated. He told them of the raids, where the captives were kept, and the secret paths the raiders took. His actions resulted in an ambush-killing all the raiders. The Cormyrans, dressed as raiders crossed the border, and raided the warehouses, freeing 100 slaves. They crossed into the portal to Sigl, burnt the warehouses there, and freeing 300 more slaves. The result: two warehouses in Sembia and Sigl were destroyed or looted, the portal near the border was destroyed, and 29 Bes family members were killed!

Salazar was given sanctuary, and citizenship, in Cormyr. But he was not happy there. The wizards did not trust a sorcerer who would betray his own family. And the rumors out of Calimshan, report the Fires of Kossuth trading company has put a price on his head. With permission from the War Wizards Salazar changed his name to Anton Domine’ and moved to Suzail. He was given a scroll permitting him to use magic in Cormyr, and enough cash to get started in life (His starting money). Still, Salazar fears for his life, and the chance to join with adventurers going north is too good to pass up.
 Note Calimshan does not consider him a traitor, this type of back-stabbing goes on all the time.

Being a good guy is a new and exciting concept for Salazar, um,…Anton. He still bears many of his ruthless traits. He is greedy, but he understands, not everyone can pay for protection. And the decadent pleasures are still fondly remembered. Drinking and thoughtless carousing are still a part of his life…Salazar needs to mature somewhat. He wants to be good, but enjoys the bad. He now knows you don’t beat servants, but some definitely need a good beating. Bribery he understands. Contact with Red Wizards of Thay, and trade with the drow were normal business for him—But now he understands that other people find these things to be wrong.

Anton Domine’ has three Feats: Bloodline of Fire, and Empower Spell, and Energy Substitution: Fire
>>I see these feats as a natural result of his birth as opposed to any choice on his part.

Calimshan starting bonus is Master-class Studded Leather (+3, 15% spell failure), and 3 potions of Light Healing

Magic Stuff
2 Potions of Light Healing left.
Wand of Sleep: 47 charges 
Travel Cloak 
EverBurning Torch
Scrolls: 
Eagles Splendor
Armor x4
Spider Climb x2

Anton Domine’ 4th LevelHuman male sorcerer
Stats based on 32 point buy: Human Male sorcerer 
STR 10, Dex 10, Con 14, INT 14, WIS 8, CHA 18 
AC: 13 Studded Leather Armor, 
AL N(Tending towards Good. Formerly NE)-Paul will tell me if I am acting good enough to use NG,
Languages: Common, Ignan (see below), Drow, Lower Planar Common.
Spells Known/cast 6/3, 6/6
Zero Level Detect Magic, Read Magic, Resistance, Detect Poison,  Prestidigitaion, and Mage Hand
First Level: Magic Missile (2D4+2), Shield (minutes), Protection from Evil (4 minutes)
Second Level: Snilocks Snowball Swarm. 

35 skill points
7 Concentration: +9
7 Craft sculpting (I still want golems!) +9
6 Knowledge Arcana +8
4 Spellcraft +6
2 (1) Appraise +3
2 Knowledge the Planes +4
2 Language: Ignan (plane of fire)
2 (1) Diplomacy +5
2 Scry +4
1 (2) Disquise

Patron Deity: Sharess (though as he matures, that will change for a good deity)
House Bes patron deities were Kossuth, Sharess, and increasingly Cyric (He’s big in Calimshan)


----------



## Cyclops (Jun 9, 2003)

Fellow Cast Members

Me Anton Domine, Human Male Sorcerer

Jacko Male Half Elven Sorcerer 1, Fighter 3, and fellow carouser. He is amazed that the Sharess temple in Waterdeep is a fest hall!
Only spell he has used that I know is True Strike. We have undertaken a number of Waterdavhian "tavern crawls."

Sarin Female Elven Mage/Thief. She is still pulling aprentice duties with the Waterdeep Wizard's Guild.  Refusing t admit she is a thief, I have yet to see her open a door with a "Knock" spell.

Riz. Male Elf Evocker. He also still lives at the Wiz guild. He pulled chores while Jacko and I were sampling the delights of Waterdeep. Riz is more serious, and he seems skittish around anything non-elvish. Nice guy, but kinda quiet.

Dilmore. He's a Monk Cleric of Illmater. Human, male. Good in a fight, but mysterious. He almost never talks. I have never seen him show fear.


----------

